# How to cut direct from Corel X4 to Rabbit HX720?



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

First, sorry my bad english 

I have a Rabbit HX720 and I have Corel Draw X4.

I wan't to cut directly from corel. How can I?

I have windows xp.

Thanks


----------



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

Sorry... solved! just install the drivers lol 

Now I've a problem... when i make file|print (to cut machine) it only allow A4 pages if i try to specify the widht of vinyl it shows a error 

How to solve?

Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Taking a SWAG here, in the print menu select Properties for the cutter and see if there is an option for different sizes of paper or a custom setting.


----------



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

It shows:











Please helppp


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Select User Define, it should then let you type in the size you need. I can see the settings for width and length under the drop down on the screen shot!
CW


----------



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

if I do that:












then when I click OK it shows the error: Paper exceeds arrange!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok I can see a couple of things here! You said in your first post this was a Rabbit HX720 however on the Print menu under Arrange the Model is set to CP-2500, again I have NEVER used this type of cutter here so I am just guessing …you may have the wrong model selected or driver installed. Next 620 mm x 297 mm is equal to a 8.5” x 11” page, in this menu you have Portrait selected however I can see the page on screen behind the menu is in Landscape. 
You are say you are also getting a message that says “Paper Exceeds Arrange” …what size material do you have in your cutter? What is the space between the grip rollers? These settings are what you should be placing on the menu for the size. I think you are getting this error message because your design is hanging off the sides of the paper, try setting it to landscape or rotate the design on the page. Hope this helps.
CW


----------



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

I buy here: Plotter,corte,vinil,flex,60cm,720

but it's not in orange, it's white

the driver in control panel have the name rabbit, so i search on google and find:

laser engraver,laser engraving machine,laser cutting,cutting plotter

this is like mine...


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you try the setting I suggested? Did you try contacting them for help?


----------



## indesk (May 23, 2011)

*SOLVED Re: How to cut direct from Corel X4 to Rabbit HX720?*

ok with the help topics of Corel Whisperer, and with many hours I've concluded that it is quite simple: 

1) install the driver of cutting plotter 
2) open the corel (in my case X4)
3) Vectorizer and put the minimum line width 
4) printing to the cutting plotter 
5) choose properties: 
Size: User define (to choose the width and length) 
Widht: the Max Widht is 592mm so I put 590mm 
Length: the Max Length is 100000mm so I put 99999mm 
That's it, the length and width must be within the measurements of the plotter. 
6) Ok 
7) Print 
8) Have fun

Simple!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear you got is working! It is also nice to see you posted the steps for others to use! 
CW


----------



## boyafvander (May 6, 2014)

hi.
how can I instal rabbit as printer.??

can anybody help me?? please.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

boyafvander said:


> hi.
> how can I instal rabbit as printer.??
> 
> can anybody help me?? please.


What OS are you using?


----------



## boyafvander (May 6, 2014)

Windows Vista and corel x6


----------

